# Wine up North



## gd2000 (4 Mar 2008)

I'm heading to Belfast for a weekend in April and think it would be a good time to take advantage of the exchange rate and stock up on some wine!

Does anyone have any suggestions for a good place to stock up?  I'm looking for both good value bulk buys and some expensive wines that I'll hopefully save on!

All help welcomed!


----------



## shesells (5 Mar 2008)

Sainsbury's seems to be a favourite with any of my friends who make the trip.


----------



## z105 (5 Mar 2008)

Might be worth looking up, used to have a branch in Belfast - 

http://www.majestic.co.uk/


----------



## euroDilbert (5 Mar 2008)

If you'd like to get some more 'interesting' wine (and travelling by car), have a detour to http://www.jnwine.com/home.asp on the way there or back.


----------



## car (5 Mar 2008)

I'll second sainsburys in Newry.  get in on the way back down.  They usually have offers where you get an extra bottle if you buy a case.  see  website for current offers.


----------



## gd2000 (8 Mar 2008)

Cheers guys - Sainsburys it is!


----------



## kirvos (8 Mar 2008)

how about James Nicholson (in Comber I think, not too far from Belfast towards Ards peninsula) good wine merchant
k


----------



## portboy (9 Mar 2008)

How about supporting retailers in this country, who pay their taxes here and provide employment here than heading over the border to save a couple of quid!  In the long run it's a false economy....everything has a knock on effect


----------



## Joe1234 (9 Mar 2008)

portboy said:


> How about supporting retailers in this country, who pay their taxes here and provide employment here than heading over the border to save a couple of quid!  In the long run it's a false economy....everything has a knock on effect



When it comes down to saving money, a quick trip to the north will always take precedence over buying locally.  Especially if you live (like me) in the border area.

For example, we were looking at a new tv a few months ago.  We priced various places on both sides of the border, and saved over €100 on an €850 tv, by buying in the north.


----------



## Guest124 (9 Mar 2008)

They keep banging on about an all Island economy -if it's cheaper up the North go for it. Also if Bertie and his mates mess up with the New Drink legislation and make supermarkets increase drink prices (will stop all violence-yeah rite) then the roads etc. heading up the North will be even more busy.


----------



## gd2000 (10 Mar 2008)

@ portboy -

I was heading up North for a weekend break anyway - I'm not heading over exclusively for the savings.

Having said that - I don't see why I should pay higher prices for the sake of it.  I wouldn't call it a false economy - rather an open economy.  Or even competition!

@kirvos - James Nicholson seems like an interesting place!  Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## bobk (11 Mar 2008)

try odbins.
they generally have a good selection of wine


----------



## tosullivan (11 Mar 2008)

Sainsburys is good but I find Asda is a bit cheaper but don't have as big a selection as Sainsbury.

Sainsbury beside Ikea is a huge store also


----------



## mcaul (23 Mar 2008)

portboy said:


> How about supporting retailers in this country, who pay their taxes here and provide employment here than heading over the border to save a couple of quid! In the long run it's a false economy....everything has a knock on effect


 

And tell the tens of thousands of Northern motorists to stop coming over the border for 30% cheaper Petrol & Diesel. Sure the hundreds of people working in the petrol stations don't need their jobs supported by Northerners!

And maybe if retailers in the south dropped their prices (as I have done) on UK & US sourced products they won't have customers going north - I still see retail exchange rates of €1.65 to £1 especially in Debenhams.!! - The exchange rate hasn't been at 1.65 for over 2 years!!

As for the old chesnut of higher cost down here - utter BulS%^t. Rents and rates in Belfast are as expensive as Dublin!


----------

